
The private investigator who spies using drones - wglb
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150318-i-use-a-drone-to-spy-on-people
======
lsh123
This make me feel creepy though I can't see any good way to stop the
technology from spreading. The only possibility is that more people get
concerned and there will be a privacy-related push back against
spying/watching drones in a way similar to one against Google Glass.

